# Thailand Oktober 2010- ein Traum wurde war:-)



## Balzaa (29. November 2010)

Vor vielen Jahren hab ich ein Angelvideo von Olivier Portrat gesehen. Er war damals mit ein paar anderen angelbegeisterten in Thailand. Sie zeigten das Angeln auf Mekongwels und versuchten außerdem den legendären Arapaima zu fangen. Nach einigen Angeltagen gelang es Ihnen tatsächlich und ein wunderschöner Arapaima lag auf dem Bootssteg.
Ich war fasziniert von diesem Fisch und dem Angeln in Thailand allgemein. 
Die Jahre vergingen und ich dachte ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr so an Thailand und beschäftigte mich mehr mit Zander, Dorsch, Meerforelle und dem europäischen Wels. Bis ich vor ein paar Monaten einige Bilder vom Mekongwels, vom Redtail Catfish und vom Arapaima im Internet sah. Die Schönheit dieser Fische begeisterte mich aufs neue und der reiz diese Fische live zu erleben und zu fangen war wieder da. 
So kam es das ich wenige Wochen später an einem wunderschönen See in Thailand saß. 
Die Ruten waren ausgelegt, der Freilauf offen und die elektronischen Bissanzeiger eingeschaltet. Ich genoss die Traumkulisse des Sees, als mich ein plötzliches piiiiiieeeeeeeppppppppp aus meinen Tagträumen riss. Der Dauerton des Bissanzeigers kündigte den ersten Fisch an. Der Anhieb saß und ich drillte meinen ersten Mekongwels. Unglaublich was diese Fische für eine Power haben, aber die Shimano Beastmaster und die Baitrunner leisteten gute Arbeit und nach einiger Zeit hielt ich meinen ersten Mekongwels in den Händen. 
Der Nachmittag verging und es wurden noch einige Fische gefangen. Aber dann kam die Nacht, die Zeit für die Raubfische im See. Nur wenige Augenblicke später schrillte ein Bissanzeiger auf. Diesmal bei einem anderen Angler am See und so kam ich zum ersten mal in den Genuss einen Arapaima in natura zu sehen. Ich war überwältigt. Doch währen der Fotosession des Fisches, hörte ich den Dauerton meines Bissanzeigers. Ich rannte zur Rute, schlug an und ‚yes‘ der Fisch hing. Er hatte schon einige Meter Schnur genommen und es war nicht einfach Ihn von den Wasserpflanzen fern zu halten, aber es gelang. Nach einiger Zeit und heftiger Gegenwehr, hielt ich meinen Traumfisch in den Armem. Einen gut 45kg schweren Arapaima.
Die nächsten 2 Angeltage brachten weitere Mekongwelse, zwei Pacu und einen weiteren Arapaima. Mit dem Redtail Catfish klappte es bei mir leider nicht, aber bei einem anderen Angler konnte ich einen bestaunen und fotografieren. Der absolute Hammer. Mit ihren orangeroten Flossen, einer der schönsten Fische überhaupt. 
Zwei Highlights waren noch einen Alligator Gar (Krokodilhecht) und einen Siam Carp von anderen Anglern bewundern zu können. Den Krokodilhecht hab ich kurz vor meiner Reise, bei Jeremy Wades auf dem Sender DMAX gesehen und war um so faszinierter einen in echt zu erleben. 
Ich bin immer noch begeistert und beeindruckt, von den Fischen, vom unfassbar guten Essen, von den Menschen und dem Land. 
Dies war wohl nicht mein letzter Besuch. Thailand ich komme wieder
Hab ja noch ne Rechnung mit dem Redtail offen;-)

Hier sind noch ein paar Bilder. Leider waren nur wenig brauchbare dabei und auch keins vom größeren Arapaima. Nächstes mal muss jemand mit, der vernünftige Fotos macht;-)

grüße denny


----------



## Balzaa (29. November 2010)

*AW: Thailand Oktober 2010- ein Traum wurde war*

hier sind noch paar Bilder von mir


----------



## Fanne (29. November 2010)

*AW: Thailand Oktober 2010- ein Traum wurde war*

Echt GEIL !!!

Petri Heil


----------



## Stichling78 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Thailand Oktober 2010- ein Traum wurde war*

ohne Worte :k   #6 Petri


----------



## hecht612 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Thailand Oktober 2010- ein Traum wurde war*

wow 
super beute und schöne fotos

dickes Petri #6


----------



## PLATINESOX (29. November 2010)

*AW: Thailand Oktober 2010- ein Traum wurde war*

Da bekommt man direkt FERNWEH!!!:l


Gruss Marcel


----------



## Dart (30. November 2010)

*AW: Thailand Oktober 2010- ein Traum wurde war*

Schöner Bericht aus Samui, dickes Petrie. :m
Hast du von dem 45kg Arapaima keine Bilder gemacht?


----------



## Norge Fan (30. November 2010)

*AW: Thailand Oktober 2010- ein Traum wurde war*

Feiner Bericht #6.  
Thailand ist auch eines meiner Reiseziele der nächsten Jahre. 
Ein faszinierendes Land.  
Ich sehe gerade auf Sky (Nat Geo) einen Bericht über den Süsswasser Stechrochen........alter Schwede....sind das Fische.   
Vielleicht ne Option für deinen nächsten Thailand-Urlaub,aber Vorsicht der Stachel kann einen böse verletzen.


----------



## Dart (30. November 2010)

*AW: Thailand Oktober 2010- ein Traum wurde war*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade auf Sky (Nat Geo) einen Bericht über den Süsswasser Stechrochen........alter Schwede....sind das Fische.


@Norge Fan
Guckst du hier..... => http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=156557


----------



## Norge Fan (30. November 2010)

*AW: Thailand Oktober 2010- ein Traum wurde war*

Hatte ich noch gar nicht gesehen #c.   

Wirklich beeindruckend #6#6#6.


----------



## Balzaa (30. November 2010)

*AW: Thailand Oktober 2010- ein Traum wurde war*

@all: Danke|wavey:
@dart: vom größeren arapaima is leider nix brauchbares dabei.. der wollte schnell wieder schwimmen.. und obwohl wir zu zweit am fisch waren, war er schnell weg.. die kraft der fische is wahnsinn.. will mir gar nich vorstellen was ein richtig großer für power haben muss..
und nochmal danke an dich, hab vor der reise paar schöne berichte von dir gelesen und hatte dadurch ma nen überblick was sonst noch in thailand rumschwimmt#6

grüße denny


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Thailand Oktober 2010- ein Traum wurde war*

@balzaa: Hol dir beim nächsten urlaub unbedingt die "Snakeheads" vor, ich habe mir geschworen, mind. einen Schlangenkopf zu fangen in meinem Leben- "Dart" ja Bilder reingestellt hier- schon vor längerer zeit zwar- aber immer noch schockierend GUT! Die sagen ja geradezu: "komm her- und hab Spaß", die Bilder  unbeschreiblich schön! PS: Auch deine Bilder sind wirklich schön!


----------



## gizmo_cool (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Thailand Oktober 2010- ein Traum wurde war*

Und der Thailandvirus hat wieder ein Opfer mehr. :vik:
Schöner Bericht. 
Und das Topcats Resort ist klasse oder??


----------

